# Bleeding after Sex - from IUD?



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

This hasn't often happened but a couple times- the last time being over the weekend. I bled so much that both he and I thought I'd started my period; but after the initial bit, it ended- "just like that". The blood was mostly on my partner, but what I did notice on me/from me, seemed thin. Hence another reason i think it wasn't period blood. My cervix can sometimes be "friable"- but that's usually when pregnant. I took a digital HPT and it was negative. Hasn't happened since. Could this be an IUD/rough issue? I checked the strings and the IUD seems to be in the right place, still. I've been tested for STDs and always test negative. We've been together for nearly 2 years now.


----------

